# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > د. أكرم مصطفى الزغبي >  "حياة كريمة وقادرون باختلاف" ..... مقالة للدكتور أكرم الزغبي

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*#مقالي_هاهنا_بعنوان

🙏"حياة كريمة وقادرون باختلاف"🙏
*نص الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان لعام ١٩٤٨ الصادر عن الأمم المتحدة على وجوب المعاملة غير التمييزية بين المواطنين، فالكل أمام القانون سواء لا فرق بين غني وفقير أو بين إنسان قادر وآخر من القادرين باختلاف.

وإذا أردنا أن ننظر إلى همة الدولة المصرية وتكاتف أجهزتها في مراعاة المساواة بين أفراد المجتمع، فعلينا أن ننظر إلى المشروع القومي حياة كريمة ، وهو لا يستهدف المدن الحضرية أو المجتمعات المنظمة في المجتمع المصري ، وإنما يستهدف وبقوة القرى 
والتوابع الأكثر احتياجا والأشد فقرا، على ثلاثة مراحل:

المرحلة الأولى من المبادرة:
تشمل القرى ذات نسب الفقر من 7٠ % فيما أكثر: القرى الأكثر إحتياجاً وتحتاج إلى تدخلات عاجلة.

المرحلة الثانية من المبادرة:
القرى ذات نسب الفقر من 50% إلى ٧٠ %: القرى الفقيرة التي تحتاج لتدخل ولكنها أقل صعوبة من المجموعة الأولى.

المرحلة الثالثة من المبادرة:
القرى ذات نسب الفقر أقل من 50%: تحديات أقل لتجاوز الفقر.
ويأتي ذلك تأكيد على عدة ثوابت لدى إدارة الدولة المصرية.

١ - أولها اعتماد التنمية المستدامة كثابت من ثوابت عمل الدولة المصرية بألا يتخلف أحد عن الركب في جني ثمار التنمية

٢- ثانيها تنفيذ أجندة الأمم المتحدة في القضاء على الفقر كأحد أهم أهداف الأمم المتحدة السبعة عشر فيما يعرف بالأهداف الإنمائية للألفية ٢٠٣٠.

٣- ثالثها القضاء على الإرهاب يأتي بالإسراع في قطار التنمية ، فما يستهدفه أهل الشر من تجنيد للفقراء ودعم قائم على استعطافهم واستمالتهم واستغلالهم لتنفيذ أجندات سياسية ينتهي بحمل السلاح ضد الدولة أمسى لا طائل منه، فقد نجحت الدولة المصرية بقيادتها الحكيمة بإطلاق المشروع القومي حياة كريمة لاستهدافهم بالحقوق الأساسية والحد الأدنى من الحياة التي تليق بالمصريين مثل الأسمرات وتطوير العشوائيات وغيرها.
ولعل ما سلكته الدولة المصرية من اهتمام بذوي القدرات الخاصة من خلال توفير الدعم المادي والنفسي لهم وما لاحظناه في النسخة الرابعة من قادرون باختلاف لأكبر دليل على أن الحياة الكريمة ليست قاصرة على من يقطن الريف أو عشوائيات الحضر، وإنما 
تسعى حتى لأهلنا من ذوي الهمم.

إن احتفالية قادرون باختلاف التي أبكت وأضحكت المصريين بالأمس برهانا على نجاح الدولة المصرية قيادة وشعباً في تحقيق الحياة الكريمة.

وهناك شرطان لاستمرارية هذا النجاح

١- الأول. المتابعة المستمرة

٢- الثاني. الصبر الجميل

حفظكم الله أن جعلكم سبباً في إسعادهم.

#قادرون_باختلاف

#حياة_كريمة


*دكتور أكرم مصطفى الزغبي 
مدرس القانون الدولي العام 
كلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق*

----------

